# Quick Help Please..benadryl / Tramadol



## Dreammom

Sorry, but I need help again... geesh my dogs can't ever have problems one at a time LOL.

Dream either was stung by multiple bees (has gone into anaphylactic shock before)...or something seasonal has got her going. She has been rolling around on the floor, and now broken out in hives. 

Dream is on tramadol for pain... she ony gets it at dinner time. I gave her 3 benadryl about 30 minutes ago, all is calming down. I called my vets office to see if there would be any problems giving benadryl and tramadol together. The tech said no problem at all, but ya know....she did not ask a vet or anything.

Does anyone happen to know if it is safe.

thanks in advance,

Julie


----------



## Dreammom

Does anyone know? I guess I could just not give her tramadol tonight, but I can tell she is hurting. She is almost 13 I don't want to cause her anymore problems by giving her drugs that may make her sick....

Julie


----------



## brandiwine

Well, epocrates says use caution as the combo may increase CNS depression and combo may increase the tramadol efficacy but that is for humans. That's not to say you can't give them together you just need to monitor her if you do. Any chance you can call and talk to the actual vet?


----------



## Dreammom

Thank you...

No they are gone at 6:00. I was concerned because the tech was just so flip about it... "they are two different medications". Well duh, I knew that LOL. She did say she just may be more drowsy. I will hold off on the tramadol, if the itching and hives stay away, I will give it to her later tonight.

Thanks again,

Julie


----------



## amy22

Maybe you can call the ER vet and ask them?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

If you don't mind paying, call animal poison control. They are wonderful.

"Animal Poison Control Center

We are your best resource for any animal poison-related emergency, 24 hours a day, 365 days a year. If you think that your pet may have ingested a potentially poisonous substance, call *(888) 426-4435.* A $65 consultation fee may be applied to your credit card."

http://www.aspca.org/pet-care/poison-control/


----------



## Ljilly28

Yikes, this must have been so stressful. Tango is allergic to salmon, and I almost had heart failure when she broke out in hives and her muzzle etc started swelling. I called Bogey'smom pronto, gave her benadryl, and took her to the E vet for a shot bc it was a Sunday. When Tango had elbow surgery, she was prscribed both tramadol and acepromazine( a sedative) together, and I was worried about the combo bc it would be bad in humans, but they told me not to worry. My inkling is that if Dream's system is used to the tramadol and she hasnt had more than one dose of benadryl, it will be fine, but I am far from a vet. However, once four hours go by, you'll want to watch for any rebound of the histamines from the allergic reaction.


----------



## Dreammom

Thanks everyone...

I think I will just stick with the Benadryl for tonight...I can help her upstairs with the sling if I need to. If all is well she can resume her tramadol tomorrow.
I just don't want to take any chances.

Julie


----------

